# Laser Hair Removal



## GreekChick (Apr 11, 2007)

Have you tried laser hair removal? Did it hurt? How much did you pay for each session, and how many times did you have to go back until the hair was all gone?
I have had the laser procedure on my upper lip. The reason I'm asking this is because I've gone to at least 7 sessions, and there are some hairs that are still growing. I feel like I've been completely ripped off, I payed 75$ every time ( every 6 weeks). One esthetician told me she doesn't use a laser machine because it is not the "real" machine, therefore it doesn't remove the hair effectively, which in turn means you're being ripped off every single time. She said to get the real deal, you need to do the laser procedure at the dermatologist, because their machines are more expensive and the results are better.

What do you think?


----------



## caffn8me (Apr 11, 2007)

Different lasers produce different results.  Try to look for a laser with a longer wavelength - either 800nm Diode or 1064nm NdYAG - these aren't brand names but a type of the laser.  These penetrate more deeply and are more likely to give good results on deeply rooted hairs.  I'd suggest going to a different laser clinic if the one you currently visit isn't producing good results.  It may simply be that the operator isn't  using a high enough power setting.  The aim with laser is to heat the hair follicle so hot that it is permanently damaged.  If you don't feel any pain it's likely the follicles aren't getting hot enough.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

with caffin8me


----------



## amoona (Apr 12, 2007)

It's expensive and it hurts like a mofo and it didn't work very well on me and according to them I'm the ideal candidate because I'm Middle Eastern with dark coarse black hair. But it worked great for my cousin who has thinner and lighter hair then me. I guess it just depends on the person.

It is expensive though and I'd suggest not skimmping on the cost.


----------



## Raerae (Apr 13, 2007)

Where do you live?

http://www.lasersolutions90210.com/home.htm

If your around the LA area.  They are great and offer a full range of services for skin care.  Staff is amazing too.  They are pricey though, but I've had amazing results with them.

I wanna do my legs heh.


----------



## bklyn (May 15, 2007)

with laser you're always gonna get some regrowth and have to go back once every yr - yr and a 1/2. and it'll take at least that long to really see results since you have to be through all the hair growth cycles. i did electrolysis for 1.5 yrs religiously. i took care of my entire lip, most of my brow (i touch up about once/ 2 mos by tweezing some strays). bikini is 90% done.  laser is SO much more time friendly. sounds to me like your regrowth is normal but you could go for free consult at other places to see what they think about your progress. go to dr's offices, i agree, or medi-spas where dermatologists are on staff.


----------



## greentwig (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Where do you live?

http://www.lasersolutions90210.com/home.htm

If your around the LA area.  They are great and offer a full range of services for skin care.  Staff is amazing too.  They are pricey though, but I've had amazing results with them.

I wanna do my legs heh._

 
Thank's I would like to get this done too.


----------



## TIERAsta (May 16, 2007)

i've definetley considered this.  been considering it for awhile actually.  but i have REALLY sensetive skin... i mean i only use baby lotion and MUST use sensetive skin shaving lotion. should i be extra cautious?


----------



## GreekChick (May 19, 2007)

There's a great article on laser hair removal, in this month's Allure magasine (with Katherine Heigl as the cover girl). Really opens up the debate about whether or not it's effective.


----------

